# Lodge Farm. Bawburgh Norfolk. March 14



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2014)

I have tried and failed to find any history of this pretty trashed farm on the outskirts of Norwich. Still worth a look for a crotchety old explorer to mooch around on a sunny Sunday afternoon!..... The Pics...


----------



## chazman (Mar 28, 2014)

you deserve a commendation,one sneeze and you would be wearing that barn roof. nice find


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes it was rather dilapidated ! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice little find, seen better days. Might give it a look as it just down the road.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks a nice 'splore! 
I love that collapsing roof, just bowing! 
Brilliant shots mate, cheers for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 28, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Nice little find, seen better days. Might give it a look as it just down the road.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks Kezz...... it's easy enough to find believe me!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Looks a nice 'splore!
> I love that collapsing roof, just bowing!
> Brilliant shots mate, cheers for sharing


Thanks X. For some reason that barn was really calling to me!


----------



## the_oblique (Mar 28, 2014)

Love the lampshade. Great the bulb has stayed in tact despite everything else collapsing....


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 28, 2014)

the_oblique said:


> Love the lampshade. Great the bulb has stayed in tact despite everything else collapsing....



Seems kinda ironic?.....


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 4, 2014)

blimey, looked perilous in those pics, Brave man !!


----------

